# FHR Winter 2011 Baby pics!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are all of the babies that were born this week!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww they're Adorable!!!  Cookie is Really cute...


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!! I love the pic of Gracey :laugh: .


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So cute! I like Gracey too. Is she fainting in the pic??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Jess you certainly have some beautiful babies there! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG it's a good thing you live far away cause I LOVE that last kid fainting!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are some very cute kids


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I love miss muffet's buck


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I love Cinnamon! And that last pic of Gracey!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG, I can't wait for my babies to get here!~ They are so cute, I love them all!!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are such beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh they are adorable.......  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies! I love the last pic :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

RunAround said:


> OMG it's a good thing you live far away cause I LOVE that last kid fainting!!!  :laugh:


This!


----------

